# Squids.......



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

I would really like to acquire a squid for me saltwater tank, but do they even sell them anywhere?


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

not really sure what you could keep it with, would prolly have to be a squid onl tank, predators would eat it and what wouldn't it would eat


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i've never seened squid sold..octopus yes..if you do a search on the internet you might find cuttlefish for sale..(very rare import)..and you must have a massive size tank for them live..280 and up


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

never seen any squid in the Madison area but I have seen an octopus for sale


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

they would really f*ck up your water if they squirted there ink.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

would carbon take out the ink in the water?

i think it would be very hard to care for a squid cause they are just like octopus and they die kinda fast from what i have heard from my lfs

cuttlefish would be sweet but i think they are pricey


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

you can go and catch some


----------

